# Fencing Question for Members from Georgia/Alabama



## omeomy07 (Oct 28, 2017)

Sorry if this is the wrong forum... I'm going to copy/paste what I wrote on Reddit already.

"So it's finally happening, I'm starting my perimeter fencing. I had my property survey done yesterday and I decided to start the fencing with the corner posts. I want to make some Ls with H braces with 6" rounds, and I want the above-ground height to be 6'. From what I have read (I have never made H braces before), you want above half or more of your above-ground height to be underground.

With a 6' tall fence that puts me at a 6", 9.5 foot round. Apparently "they don't make those". The longest I have seen locally is 8 feet. I can order bigger pieces online but they don't even have a shipping quote available unless you call.

I have clay soil. Am I being crazy? Do I really need 3.5' underground? I was planning on using cement anyway on any corner posts.

For what it's worth, I am doing this all by hand tools so if I have to rent a hammer drill (or whatever it's called) to drill through my stupid Georgia rocks, I will.

I just want to do this the right way.


Thanks for reading through my rambling. The feed store employees are starting to get real tired of me "

I live off I-20 near the Alabama state line in Georgia. I'm willing to make a few-hour drive to get my fence posts. Does anyone know where I can get 10-foot long 6"+ rounds? I KNOW they exist. I feel like I'm being gaslighted every time I talk to the feed store now.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm not from your area... but do you have a local lumber yard that could help you rather than a feed store? I feel like you would get better prices and more knowledgeable help at a lumber yard. 

Kudos for doing all your research and working to install the fence correctly yourself! Ours was professionally installed. They do come in 10 footers. I put an image of invoice for the post for ours in case the nomenclature helps you find what you are looking for. As a note though, these posts were driven with a post driver, not dug and anchored with concrete.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Im in North Ga and put fencing in South Ga and North Ga...For Bonnie and Clyde we didnt bury any of the fencing and we are using 6 inch round poles with 4 T Posts on 5 foot fence..Now your bigger breeds im not sure about but with Nigi/Pygmys its plenty I will say Clyde flat hoofed a 40 inch fence like it was nothing...so we also advocate the user of a top hot wire.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

What is your reasonin for wantin a six ft high fence vs 4- 4.5 ft? What all are you gonna be puttin in them? What actual kind of fencing material are you plannin to use?


----------



## omeomy07 (Oct 28, 2017)

MadCatX said:


> Im in North Ga and put fencing in South Ga and North Ga...For Bonnie and Clyde we didnt bury any of the fencing and we are using 6 inch round poles with 4 T Posts on 5 foot fence..Now your bigger breeds im not sure about but with Nigi/Pygmys its plenty I will say Clyde flat hoofed a 40 inch fence like it was nothing...so we also advocate the user of a top hot wire.


I have 4 NDs (so far). I plan to do 5 foot woven wire, 2x4" with some hot wire at the top. Probably two strands. I have a jumper that cleared
her tarter gate every chance she got (they're a bit over 4' tall) but she stopped once I put electric at the top of the doe's pen. My bucklings are only 4 months so I don't know what they'll try yet.

I also have fox, raccoons, oppossums and deer in the area. Also dogs... so many free range dogs. One next-door neighbor has 6+ adult dogs, another has 2. All of them are Lab or bigger. Some neighbors down the street have a giant poodle (?)... maybe an Irish wolfhound... it was on my property about a week ago at 10pm.



Sfgwife said:


> What is your reasonin for wantin a six ft high fence vs 4- 4.5 ft? What all are you gonna be puttin in them? What actual kind of fencing material are you plannin to use?


Aside from the predators I mentioned, I have chickens. I only have 7 now, but I'd like meat birds eventually. I want more layers too. I'm fine with clipping wings but I still had one get over a 6' fence (after jumping from a 4' divider) and get killed by some unknown animal.

The height is mostly for the deer. I have some chestnuts I planted that I don't want them to steal.  I know they can clear it if they're determined, but most importantly I want to keep my goaties in.

I know ducks would probably just fly regardless, but I also want ducks. I absolutely won't get them until I can finish my perimeter fence though.


----------



## omeomy07 (Oct 28, 2017)

SalteyLove said:


> I'm not from your area... but do you have a local lumber yard that could help you rather than a feed store? I feel like you would get better prices and more knowledgeable help at a lumber yard.
> 
> Kudos for doing all your research and working to install the fence correctly yourself! Ours was professionally installed. They do come in 10 footers. I put an image of invoice for the post for ours in case the nomenclature helps you find what you are looking for. As a note though, these posts were driven with a post driver, not dug and anchored with concrete.


The one lumber yard I KNOW of... my next-door neighbor manages and we're not exactly on the best of terms. I'm going to try looking a little further for lumber yards and show them the stuff from your invoice though, thank you!


----------



## omeomy07 (Oct 28, 2017)

@MadCatX Where did you get the posts, if you remember?


----------



## Dawg1419 (Jan 23, 2019)

http://www.forms.agr.georgia.gov/MBADS/Login.aspx

Buy a subscription. We used telephone poles for our corners. You should be paying $1 per ft. That's what we did. For the H brace get them from tractor supply. We used 48"goat and sheep wire. The 2 125lb dogs are still in after 3 weeks. I'm fostering a Jack Russell on crack and she hasn't got out either. (By the way she is free if anyone needs her). And check Craigslist for used telephone poles. Make sure you pack around the poles good and make sure it's dry when you put them in. I know you are on the other end of I-20 from me(Covington) but I put a wanted ad on CL and got my tpost for a dollar each so you can try that also.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Just a little west, around the exit for Ft. McLellan there are some lumber places. I haven't been through there in about ten years, but therr should be something.


----------



## omeomy07 (Oct 28, 2017)

Dawg1419 said:


> http://www.forms.agr.georgia.gov/MBADS/Login.aspx
> 
> Buy a subscription. We used telephone poles for our corners. You should be paying $1 per ft. That's what we did. For the H brace get them from tractor supply. We used 48"goat and sheep wire. The 2 125lb dogs are still in after 3 weeks. I'm fostering a Jack Russell on crack and she hasn't got out either. (By the way she is free if anyone needs her). And check Craigslist for used telephone poles. Make sure you pack around the poles good and make sure it's dry when you put them in. I know you are on the other end of I-20 from me(Covington) but I put a wanted ad on CL and got my tpost for a dollar each so you can try that also.


that's about where i got my goats and LGD puppy from (loganville)! cool.

i like the telephone pole idea. i can't remember who, but someone on TGS does used billboard tarps over cattle panels for goat shelters and i tried that and love how it turned out. i use it for a dog though.

**i bought a subscription and i'm looking through the classifieds now**



Dwarf Dad said:


> Just a little west, around the exit for Ft. McLellan there are some lumber places. I haven't been through there in about ten years, but therr should be something.


i'll look around there! my other next door neighbor works around that area i think, so i'll ask him if he knows anything.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

home depot for the posts


----------



## omeomy07 (Oct 28, 2017)

So it's been a busy few days. I think I talked to the place Wednesday but I went in-person today. FINALLY, after calling like ten places I found one that said they'd order some for me. They were super nice and patient with me. I don't even have to order per-bundle, I can order individual posts which I'm very thankful for.

It's the Daniel Jackson Feed Mill in Ranburne AL for anyone curious.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

keep us posted I'll be expanding bonnie and clyde's pens as well.


----------



## jhancock20 (Feb 12, 2019)

I’m in north Alabama and i think you will be okay if you do 2ft in and cement it!


----------

